# Brennen unter Kernel 2.6

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe Kernel 2.6 kompilliert. Nun wollen diverse Brennprogramme wieder die scsi emulation, die man ja jetzt weglassen sollte.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

MfG

----------

## primat

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert das Brennen einwandfrei mit kernel 2.6.1.

Du musst darauf achten, dass Du die aktuellsten Versionen der jeweiligen Brennsoftware hast, und dass diese, wie z.B. cdrtools und cdrdao, das direkte "ide-brennen" auch unterstützen!

Dann gibst du als device statt z.B. dev=0,0,0 einfach dev=/dev/hdc an und schon gehts los!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe gelesen, das ich dafür cdrdao 1.1.8 brauche, welches  aber noch nicht im portage Three entalten ist. Ist das korrekt? Hast Du Dir die CVS Version installiert oder hast Du die Version 1.1.7?

----------

## primat

Bei mir funktioniert:

```
bash-2.05b# cdrdao copy --device /dev/hda

Cdrdao version 1.1.7 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

  SCSI interface library - (C) Joerg Schilling

  Paranoia DAE library - (C) Monty

Check http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/drives.html#dt for current driver tables.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

/dev/hda: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-408B       Rev: BS02

Using driver: Generic SCSI-3/MMC - Version 2.0 (options 0x0010)

Starting CD copy at speed 8...

Track   Mode    Flags  Start                Length

------------------------------------------------------------

 1      DATA    4      00:00:00(     0)     07:39:25( 34450)

Leadout DATA    4      07:39:25( 34450)

 
```

mit Version 1.1.7 ohne Probleme!

Gruss

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das heißt, das es nur in der Konsole funktioniert. Alle Brennprogramme wollen nämlich nach wie vor scsi Laufwerke sehen. Und ein bißchen Komfort wollte ich mir auch unter Linux gönnen.Das einzige welches zu funktionieren scheint ist XCDRoast.

MfG

----------

## Sas

also bei mir gings nach einem

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -U k3b

problemlos.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Also hast Du eine masked Version von k3b installiert?

----------

## Sas

jo genau. update auf die neuste k3b version mit allen abhängigkeiten (war ne ganze menge...)

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Das einzige welches zu funktionieren scheint ist XCDRoast. 

 

k3b funktioniert bei mir ohne probleme.

zwar kommt beim start ein meldung, cdrdao "würde"

schreiben via atapi noch nicht korrekt unterstützen, die 

kann man aber getrost ignorieren.

noch eine frage:

habt ihr auch folgendes zur kernelkommandozeile hinzugefügt?

(-> /boot/grub.conf)

```
hdx=ide-cd
```

----------

## Sas

nö, gar nix.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja bei mir kam auch nach der Installation der Hinweis auf eine neuere Version von cdrdao. Weiß jemand, wie ich im PortageThree eine cvs Version installieren kann?

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Weshlab soll man die SCSI-Emulation weglassen? Die funktioniert doch genau so wie vorher, ich habe jedenfalls keine Probleme damit (mm-sourcen 2.6.x).

Ciao

----------

## jay

Den Punkt habe ich in der Einleitung vom CD-Brenn-Guide kurz erklärt.

Die Antwort findest Du hier: http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/burn-guide/

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte auch die scsi Emulation funktionierenderweise. Aber nach der Installation von Kernel 2.6 (mit SCSI Emulation) wurden die Laufwerke nicht mehr erkannt.

----------

## toskala

hast du das da angeschaltet?

<*>     SCSI emulation support

[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

<*>   SCSI CDROM support

<*>   SCSI generic support

----------

## ralph

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich hatte auch die scsi Emulation funktionierenderweise. Aber nach der Installation von Kernel 2.6 (mit SCSI Emulation) wurden die Laufwerke nicht mehr erkannt.

 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann funktioniert ide-scsi im 2.6 nicht, wenn man atapi cdrom support fest einkompiliert, bzw. vor dem laden der scsi-emu module lädt, da der kernel standardmäßig auf atapi zurückgreift, so er denn die möglichkeit dazu sieht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich. Eventuell liegt das an den Konfigurationsdateien. Habe irgendwo gelesen, das einige Dateien für den Kernel 2.6 anders heißen als bei 2.4. Vielleicht liegt da der Fehler.

 (Aber mit cdrdao 1.1.8 soll man das ja nicht mehr brauchen. Brennen kann ich im Moment ja mit k3b und XCDRoast. Wobei k3b mir ja am Anfang immer die Fehlermeldung bringt.

Leider funktioniert CDBakeoven nicht mehr.)

Ich verstehe bloß nicht, daß es heißt, Kernel 2.6 würde Probleme mit der scsi emulation machen (Quintessenz aus mehreren geposteten Beiträgen in anderen Foren), wenn doch die Optionen vorhanden sind.

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich sehe, da kam die Antwort schon vor meiner Frage.

----------

## Turrican

Ich für meinen Teil brenne nur noch mit 2.6 und ATAPI.

Vor allem k3b ist jetzt viel schneller, vorher hätte ich ohne Burnproof damit keinen einzigen Track fertiggebracht, weil ich ständig 100% CPU-Auslastung und dauernde Buffer Underruns hatte.

Jetzt, mit dem 2.6er Kernel läuft k3b wunderbar  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit den Konfiguratiosdateien meinte ich speziell die  /etc/modules.autoload.d/ in die ich den Eintrag 

#neuer Eintrag

# The generic scsi support:

sg

vorgenommen hatte. Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Datei auch für den Kernel 2.6 genutzt wird, da in der ersten Zeile der Kernel 2.4 erwähnt wird.

MfG

----------

## lutzlustig

So, ich habe das noch mal getestet. mit 48x speed gebrannt, Buffer schwankte zwischen 96 und 100%, keinerlei Aussetzer,CPU-"Last" 2-5%.

Wie gesagt, die SCSI-Emulation funktioniert hervorragend.

Die Erklärung im Brenner-Guide zu IDE (warum man ide-scsi-emu nicht nutzen soll) ist sehr dürftig und nicht gut recherchiert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei IDE auch Connect/Disconnect heißt, aber der gemeinsame und gleichzeitige Betrieb von 2 IDE-Geräten an einem Controller ist sehr wohl seit langen spezifiert im IDE-Standard. Nur leider unterstützt es nicht jede Hardware. Näheres wurde mal kurz in einer c't angedeutet und ist jederzeit im Usenet in der entsprechenden Hardwaregruppe nachzufragen.

Wie so oft entscheidet sich wohl vieles alles an der Qualität der Hardware. Es gibt solche und solche.

Ciao

----------

## jay

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Erklärung im Brenner-Guide zu IDE (warum man ide-scsi-emu nicht nutzen soll) ist sehr dürftig und nicht gut recherchiert.

 

Wo bitteschön habe ich im Burn-Guide geschrieben, dass man ide-scsi-emu nicht verwenden soll? Im Gegenteil:

 *Quote:*   

>  Für Benutzer der 2.4. Kernel Reihe empfiehlt sich aus oben genannten Gründen die IDE-SCSI Emulation. Aber auch für die 2.6. Serie ist die Emulation keine schlechte Idee, da man so unter der CD-Brennsoftware die größte Auswahl hat.

 

Natürlich erlaubt die IDE-Spezifikation zwei Geräte an einem Controller. Es ist lediglich der veraltete Treiber im 2.4 Kernel mit dem CDROM Packet Interface, der beim gleichzeitigen Betrieb Probleme macht. Mit der SCSI-Emulation umgeht man genau dieses Problem. Aber mit dem neuen Treiber im 2.6er Kernel ist das ja kein Problem mehr.

*kopfschüttel*

----------

